# what is this connection on the back of brute?



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

what is this used for and shouldn't it have a cover or plug or something?thanks!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Saw you just posted this on kawie form.. id like to know too


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I forget exactly what its for, but i think it says in the manual its for some sort of trailer connection


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

On the 05-07s, its switched assessory power and I am told 08 and up its for a backup light. It is said to have 12Vs on it when in reverse. The other is a common. On my 06, I used it for the triger circut for my backup light.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My 09 it's hot when key is on... I've heard people say reverse... But not on mine...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> My 09 it's hot when key is on... I've heard people say reverse... But not on mine...


See.. I think that's what it is for all Brutes, but some people sware its for a backup. I was told for my 06 it was keyed accessory power. The Brown wire has 12.7 volts on it when the key is on...no matter what gear its in, and the other strangely enough has 9.8 volts. Well I would have expected a ground to have nothing, but when I hook something up to it directly and use it for the ground, it works...so go figurer.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmm... i always though it was for a reverse light but who knows


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its reverse light wires, mines only hot when in reverse. I used it to trigger a relay for a light. There is another set of wires back there thats for accessory power, that has plug ends like these.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I just finished putting a complete new wire harness on my 08 brute this morning and nowhere did I see that style plugs. But I do have the ones by the voltage regulator that are being asked about. I always thought they were just accessory wires. Never bother'd to test em, just taped them up so they wouldnt get filled with mud.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

on my 06 i used it for backup lights but you gotta use a relay or it will burn out the reverse light switch on the tranny.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Here you go.


Plug #17 is the Accessory plug Kawa650 is referring too.
Plug #19 is the wiring that goes to a reverse light on European models.

This info is based on '08 and newer. older models could be different.


and here is the wiring schematic for the reverse light. Pretty simple really, one side gets 12v+ when key is on, and the other goes to the reverse switch. when in reverse, that wire should be grounded.


The wires are:
Brown - Hot 12v + when key is on.
Red/white stripe - grounded when in reverse.

You can easily turn this into a hot when key is on accessory switch by cutting the red/white stripe wire and grounding it to the frame.

Orrrrrrr

leave it like it is, and wire in one of those Beep, Beep, Beep boxes for reversing... LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> I just downloaded the 05-07 manual... It is the same...
> 
> Brown is key on hot... and red/white stripe is grounded when in reverse.
> 
> It is the same on all years.


That explains why I get some power on the red/white in nutral. Thanks N2Otorious for straightening this out for us.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Brown wire is hot with key on and ground to frame... but if you plug your tester into both wires, it should only be grounded(complete circuit) when in reverse.

Thanks for trying...:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

And to think I was using it for the flux time continuem this whole time. Just when you think the post is going well some idiot jumps in with nonsense....sorry


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> on my 06 i used it for backup lights but you gotta use a relay or it will burn out the reverse light switch on the tranny.


use white LEDs...


That is what I plan on doing... so you can see in the dark, where to hook up the rope...


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> use white LEDs...
> 
> 
> That is what I plan on doing... so you can see in the dark, where to hook up the rope...


 let me know how that works cause the fog lamps that im runnin are already junk from water.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine works with the ignition key. I used it to run neon lights under the rear. There is an accessory plug up front to that works with key on I used it for the front neon lights


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

N20 by rope... you mean the one to pull "others" out with. I just ask them to bring a light as they hook it up. Oh and for the record I know...just mixing things up till the weekend. spent the last 20 min. in the garage just looking at it. Itching to ride.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anybody short anything out with that being a hot wire? I have stayed under water and never had any problems


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

brute21 said:


> Has anybody short anything out with that being a hot wire? I have stayed under water and never had any problems


DC current doesn't conduct through water.. AC voltage will thou.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

brute21 said:


> Has anybody short anything out with that being a hot wire? I have stayed under water and never had any problems


Even though DC current will flow through water, at 12 volts it will only be a few milliamps and not enough to burn anything up or "short out".


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

For a reverse light!!

I just plugged in an old fog lamp.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

For a reverse light!!

I just plugged in an old fog lamp.



Where did you get plug for the light to plug into the harness?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> For a reverse light!!
> 
> I just plugged in an old fog lamp.
> 
> ...


I was the same as the foglamp.

Just a round butt connector. 

I'll get ya a picture.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have confirmed it to be for a reverse light as well. Its only got power when reverse gear is selected.
I put a voltmeter on it and it showed 12.8v


----------

